# Anyone know what this is ?



## Dale Stokes (Feb 25, 2020)

I dug this at a site in Savannah, Georgia,can anyone identify what it is,it’s stoneware


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm not entirely sure it looks to me like some kind of a makeup application container turn of the century, the only thing I've scene some   what like it was the crock toothpaste container from the mid 1870s, but I believe they were smaller


----------



## Dale Stokes (Feb 25, 2020)

That may very well be,for years I thought it maybe a stuff container.


----------



## yacorie (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks like a crucible of some sort to me - something that could have been heated in a fire.


----------



## Dale Stokes (Feb 26, 2020)

Yacorie,you could be right thanks for the info.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Feb 26, 2020)

Could also be an English Marmalade crock from the late 19th century, although usually they seem a bit bigger.


----------



## bweather (Feb 26, 2020)

Dale Stokes said:


> I dug this at a site in Savannah, Georgia,can anyone identify what it is,it’s stoneware


 Looks like a crucible for gold. Found a bunch of them out West


----------



## kostgar (Feb 26, 2020)

Just an idea - a Stilton cheese container.


----------



## Van (Feb 26, 2020)

Yes ! A crucible for melting down metals


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 26, 2020)

I've found some pretty similar stoneware jars in a dump full of British food bottles.  Not sure what they contained but I'm assuming it was some sort of spread.  I'm not sure about it being a crucible because of the groove around the lip, never seen a crucible that had one of those and I've seen plenty of stoneware jars that did.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 26, 2020)

kostgar said:


> Just an idea - a Stilton cheese container.



I always heard they were some kind of cheese jar, too.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 4, 2020)

We find a lot of similar _crucibles_ here in silver mining & milling country.
Used here for assaying ore to determine silver, lead & zinc content.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 4, 2020)

Mines got some writing on the bottom? LEON.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 5, 2020)

Not the same !


----------



## Fruitjar (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks like a salve or ointment pot. I have dug several over the years. Used the lip at the top to tie a parchment or leather cover.


----------



## Pascagoula Paul (Mar 22, 2020)

Beef extract









						Extrait de viande — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				




Click on the above then click on "English" translate


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 22, 2020)

*I vote for food jar -- cheese, marmalade, meat paste, etc.*


----------

